# OTA Questions? Please Help.



## afsheen (Dec 15, 2005)

Hello,

A couple of questions:

1) Could having too much digital singla a bad thing? If yes, how can I reduce the strength?

2) Could too much singal strength lock-up a HDTV tuner?

Thanks,


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

afsheen said:


> Hello,
> 
> A couple of questions:
> 
> ...


You aren't likely to have signal overload unless you're very close (a mile or less) to a high power transmitter. By lockup, I'm assuming you mean freezing of a picture. This would be caused primarily by multipath and/or low signal strength. If you're receiving too strong a signal, you'd need to use an attenuator.
You haven't stated how far you are from transmitters, or your antenna situation. Without knowing this, it's hard to diagnose a problem.


----------



## Radicalman (Apr 21, 2005)

Cholly said:


> You aren't likely to have signal overload unless you're very close (a mile or less) to a high power transmitter. By lockup, I'm assuming you mean freezing of a picture. This would be caused primarily by multipath and/or low signal strength. If you're receiving too strong a signal, you'd need to use an attenuator.
> You haven't stated how far you are from transmitters, or your antenna situation. Without knowing this, it's hard to diagnose a problem.


The Tech line told me to put a "DC Block" on my 942 OTA cause "my amplified wing antenna was overloading the 942 receiver". Ok, so I put the block in, and guess what? "Jack Squat"!! The OTA on the 942 FLAT SUCKS! My OTA worked great with my old Voom Receiver. I guess most of us will have to wait in line for a 942 swap to a 962 with MPEG-4/DVR and then wait for HD-Locals off the satellite to dribble out to us from DISH sometime in 2006..


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

Radicalman I would say you need to get a better ant. than the wing.
Looks like you were getting the stations from Orlando, they are all UHF The CM 4228 should work much better than the wing
If you have diplexers get them out and run a new RG-6 from ant to 942


----------

